# Hospital



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

I need to have a small operation. Never having been in hospital I am very nervous. Can anyone reccommend a hospital?


----------



## sezley (Oct 22, 2011)

bigbaddom said:


> I need to have a small operation. Never having been in hospital I am very nervous. Can anyone reccommend a hospital?


Most of the hospitals here in Dubai are of a very high standard I have had the pleasure of using the American hospital . Don't worry about it you will be fine.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You need to find the right doctor really. I could tell you I recommend x, y or z but it's more about the kind of specialist you need to see.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bigbaddom said:


> I need to have a small operation. Never having been in hospital I am very nervous. Can anyone reccommend a hospital?


You need the right hospital for the operation you will be having, not a recommendation from a random stranger on an internet forum who knows nothing about your medical problem.

Your surgeon will have somewhere that he/she usually operates from and you will need to ensure that it is covered by your medical insurance.


----------

